# Andante finale und Marsch from König Alfred by Raff



## Michael Short (May 29, 2015)

I am very anxious to obtain a copy of the four-hand version of the above transcription by Liszt [Searle number 631]. I have tried several libraries, but these only seem to have the two-hand version, even if they say it is for four hands! I would very much like a copy of the four-hand score, for which I am, of course, prepared to pay. Please email me if you have a copy or know where one can be found. Thanks in advance. Michael Short.


----------

